# Hinterbau Pfadfinder / Kettenstrebe gesucht oder Rahmen?



## Thomas (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
bei mir ist ein Riss im unteren Teil des Hinterbaus, in Lagernähe. Hat noch jemand ein entsprechendes Teil oder kann mir einen alten Rahmen als Ersatzteilspender verkaufen?

Größe M

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## SLichti (25. Juni 2010)

@thomas
meld dich mal per mail ([email protected]) bei mir... Am Besten mit nem Bild vom Riss und ner Tel.-nummer wo ich dich erreichen kann.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (25. Juni 2010)

Hi Stefan,
danke für die Mail,




Ich versuch dich nachher anzurufen,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------

